# von außen erreichbar



## chn (2. Apr 2007)

hallo leute,

ich habe ein serverprogramm geschrieben, welches auf irgend einem rechner laufen soll. der rechner befindet sich aber hinter einem router und bekommt daher nur 192.168.x.x IPs.

meine frage lautet nun wie ich von außen, also einem anderen rechner, auf den rechner, wo mein serverprogramm läuft, zugreifen kann? oder wie ich an dem router vorbeikomme, außer nur die ports freizugeben?

mfg 
christian


----------



## Lim_Dul (2. Apr 2007)

Ports freigeben. Sonst gibt es keine möglichkeit zu dem Rechner hinter dem Router zu verbinden.


----------



## chn (2. Apr 2007)

schon klar das ich die ports freigeben muss, ist ja auch kein problem, aber wie kann ich auf den rechner zugreifen, wenn er keine globale ip hat?

mfg
christian


----------



## Lim_Dul (2. Apr 2007)

Du musst auf dem Router die Ports freigeben und dich auf die IP des Routers verbinden.


----------



## chn (2. Apr 2007)

aber woher weiß der router auf welchen rechner im lan ich zugreifen will?


----------



## Gast (2. Apr 2007)

der client, welcher auf den server zugreifen will, muss ja die ip des rechners, auf dem das serverprogramm läuft, wissen!


----------



## Roar (2. Apr 2007)

chn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber woher weiß der router auf welchen rechner im lan ich zugreifen will?


indem du dein port forwarding richtig konfigurierst :roll:



			
				chn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der client, welcher auf den server zugreifen will, muss ja die ip des rechners, auf dem das serverprogramm läuft, wissen!


nein  ???:L


----------



## chn (2. Apr 2007)

das heißt also der client muss mit der ip des routers und einem freigegebenen port eine verbindung aufbauen und der router leitet dann weiter zum server, oder? von außen sieht es also aus als ob der router der server wäre.
nur wie kann ich dieses port forwarding einstellen oder benutzen?

mfg
chn


----------



## Roar (2. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das heißt also der client muss mit der ip des routers und einem freigegebenen port eine verbindung aufbauen und der router leitet dann weiter zum server, oder? von außen sieht es also aus als ob der router der server wäre.


kann man so sagen, ja


> nur wie kann ich dieses port forwarding einstellen oder benutzen?


das sollte im manual deines router stehen.


----------



## chn (2. Apr 2007)

benötige ich dann auch noch dynDNS, da die ip des routers ja auch nicht konstant ist, oder?

mfg
chn


----------



## NTB (2. Apr 2007)

dynDNS oder sowas in der Art, genau.


----------

